# First real attempt



## Vortus (Apr 23, 2010)

First thing, I have seen some amazing flashlights since joining here. Things I never knew existed. I am planning a build of my own, though it will be more of a Frankenstein assembly than a true build. Currently just figuring out which parts I am going to cut up and put back together. I thought I would call my Malkoff mag drop in a mod, but, well, it was alot simpler than I thought it would be. 

One of my favorite lights I currently own is the 95-155 - Stanley® 3-in-1 Tripod LED Flashlight. Got one as a gift, and have since purchased another due to its versatility. I am purchasing another as a sort of parts light. What I want it something like the tri pod light, but with better lights, longer runtime and durability. As is, its a great utility light, but with its greenish beams and bring a bit fragile, I want a better one for on the road. There have been times while out on the road (I am a truck driver) and something has gone wrong. So I am under the truck working on whatever trying to hold the light in my mouth, or attempting to prop it so its aimed at where I need it to be. Beating around the truck, plus I am not the most gentle person with my tools, so durable is needed. And being out for long periods, sometimes a couple weeks, long run times is a plus.

Currently looking at small metal tripods to be the sort of base for the light. I do not want to mess with building a chip, hs or any of that, so I'll be hacking up some other lights and getting them to fit. Likely a good durable headlamp that can swivel and mounting it to the top of the tripod. The pipe legs will be long enough to carry one or two of whatever battery type the headlamp uses. 

The second light is sacrificing the guts from three AA led maglights and stuffing them into the Stanley bodies and frame.

Heh, not gonna be pretty, but form follows function, or at least its supposed to. Any suggestions while I am looking?


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 25, 2010)

Frankenstein was a clever chap; he did some good work. Post photos and let Bimmerboy and TigerhawkT3 know - they like Frankensteiny creations too.

The 5mm LEDs in my Stanley tripod were so pathetic I changed the first one for a good brightness 5mm LED and found there was not much difference between low and medium (and it might even have been slightly dimmer). Then I replaced all 6 LEDs with a single Cree XR-E positioned behind one of the lenses. Much brighter. I can't imagine trying to hold it in my mouth though.


----------

